# ASPC Congress



## paintponylvr (Jul 1, 2013)

GOOD LUCK to EVERYONE going to ASPC Congress.​
I leave in one week for Des Moines, Iowa for the 67th annual ASPC Congress. This is my 2nd Congress and we will have 3 ponies being presented by 2 different trainers. I will be staying in the barn on a cot, hope it's as comfortable as last year ended up being (Nationals when I also stayed in the barn).

I have a general idea who is going, but would love to know more! Haven't seen much about Congress in any venue this year...

I have updated our website to show the current show records of our 3 ponies out this year. Enjoy!!


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 5, 2013)

Good luck to you!! Please update with placing and photos!!


----------



## Callie (Jul 5, 2013)

Will there be any live stream from Congress? I would love to watch.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes there will. It will be posted here in the pinned post at the top on the day it begins. It's so exciting to watch!!


----------



## Leeana (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh...and we will be at Congress with 3 yearlings and out classic gelding, Swan. Cruise Control.

Can't wait !!! Worst part is over, the clipping..


----------



## Performancemini (Jul 9, 2013)

Sure will enjoy watching the Congress online! I really miss having a Shetland, Love our minis, but still miss a Shetland. Congress was our first breed show-believe it or not! Showed a mare and her foal and did real well-Champion Classic Mare & Foal and Champion Classic Broodmare (wet)! What a way to start! GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE SHOWING!


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 9, 2013)

Link is pinned at the top of this pony forum, Enjoy!! I'm loving watching.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 15, 2013)

We made it home and sure knew when we hit NC!! I don't think those UGLY clouds ever went away and the state of our property agrees w/ my hubby's' statement that the rain never stopped the whole time I was gone. OMG, what a mess and the 3 show ponies are NOT impressed (and all three have done much pasture time).

Our trip got off to a rocky start - while getting hay for our horses/ponies at home, the 4x4 broke on my truck. It went to shop - but they couldn't even look at it before I was scheduled to leave for Congress w/ the truck and trailer. Then more rain - the trailer I'd planned on taking (the one I bought right after Congress last year) was up to the axles in water (still is!!) - and sure couldn't get to it with less than a big tractor - which I didn't pay anyone to do then, considering it now...

So - a friend, Gail, was musing aloud about her vacation and what she was going to do. Her daughter had changed her mind about going with her (job interview & possible job which she did get and was glad she didn't go anywhere) and she was at loose ends BUT her vacation didn't start until Tuesday - the day I'd planned on BEING AT CONGRESS. It's a 2 day drive for us - sorry, it's been years since I could spend more than 14 hours in a vehicle even if I'm not driving and I definitely can't drive that long. She had to be back by Sunday afternoon in order to be up and at work by 0630 am on Monday (today - civilian job at Ft. Bragg). That was close, but doable and she volunteered to go with me and yes, we could use her truck and trailer. So we left at 1030 on Tuesday. Drove for 14 hours (including gas stops and a meal picked up to go and a meal stop). Spent the night in ... hmmm, have to look it up via receipt as can't remember. Off in the AM on Wednesday and made it to the Motel 6 in Altoona, IA by 4 pm (she got an EXCELLANT rate for 3 nights for the two of us) and then made it to the Fairgrounds from there in about 12 minutes.

Since the decision had been made before we left to stay at a hotel, I didn't need to take/pack all the stuff had originally planned on. We ended up doing all meals out - with one for me with Excaliber Stables (Wizard's trainer) while she returned to the hotel not feeling well (w/ a fever - possibly a sinus infection - felt better in am, didn't go to an IA clinic). Her one comment regarding my regret of not staying in the barn - "...it's my vacation and I chose not to go that route since we had agreed we didn't have to ... Besides - didn't you get enough of that in the Army and will do more in the future when you show??..."




Too funny. Let me tell you - there is a VERY noticeable difference in beef between Iowa and North Carolina - even in non-steak houses (we ate at Applebee s - 2x both of us had steak to die for nothing like any of our Applebees here in NC). The chairs were in the packing I hadn't done (oops) but both barns had chairs available when needed and we were in the barn area, so turned out to be a non-issue.

So - many times we split up as she took smoke breaks and I got to do some visiting around (had many folk to catch up with and others who "knew" me whom I was able to meet). She comes from an all western background (barrel racing in the ring & trail riding & cattle work, no show ring experience at all) and I come from mostly western but also took dressage and jumping lessons (& showed) as a teen and young adult. My children showed in both western and hunt seat/jumping while riding their Shetlands and Shetland-Xs and then larger horses. Gail had many ??s regarding the Modern/MP side that I couldn't even begin to answer and also many other ??s. Some she got answered and she came to the conclusion that showing (in the ring) wasn't something she was ever likely to do - and she is not yet any kind of a pony convert (she loves her 16 hh Paint and QH for barrel racing and her 15 hh NSH that she does competitive trail riding with). She's still trying to wrap her mind around my fascination with the ponies -



when she knows/knew me to be a fairly competitive and active rider (before my hips/pelvis hurt all the time and made riding miserable) and I love my ponies - easy to feed, easy to care for and FUN. I just like the pony personalities (have since I was a kid) and driving wasn't something I could do when my children were riding (could only afford one venue at a time then...). Loving all the learning I'm doing w/ driving and using our ponies.

Up close, she was completely freaked out by the MP and Modern ponies - their care & training and their presentation/action in the ring. Her conclusion - " ....I won't be entering that and I don't see you doing that. On top of it all, Paula, your ponies and the breeding you are following is soooo different than what is placing even in your chosen division that I don't see you keeping it up (showing). Your division may have started with the type you have - but they've gotten more and more refined (as I had lamented a time or two) and yours ... aren't. The judges are only placing the "little horses" - the ones that look ONLY like Saddlebreds and Arabs and you have a type that is a nice working ALL AROUND QH type that also works as a draft horse in mini size... These "ponies" don't even LOOK LIKE ponies but like little horses - though some are very beautiful...". There was much more, sometimes with much friendly "heat" between us during Congress and on the way home. Let's just say the whole trip was fun AND thought provoking!! Of course, this was her opinion and just like with all judging, is subjective...

So that admitted - our 3 ponies did AWESOME in the Foundation Futurity!! I was relayed the news while we were on the road on Wednesday (we arrived hours after all 3 ponies had shown).

Wizard - Buckeye WCF Classical Wizard - took GRAND CHAMPION in the 2 yr old Foundation Stallion/Gelding Futurity. I ordered pro pics of him but got this one myself before he went into the ring on Thursday for open halter.






I'd like to THANK both Jason and Brenda Prince of Excaliber Training for taking me under their wing and giving me some education (and will still be doing so as I can) and for doing such a great job of working with/presenting Wizard - both last year as a yearling and this year as a 2 yr old. I purchased Wizard last minute before show season from Getitia of Buckeye WCF March 2012 and sent him directly to Jason w/o ever having seen him (my hubby was not real happy w/ me over that - but after he met Wizard, he's ok... They get along!!).

IN THE SAME Futurity class, a colt that was born to a mare that I purchased pregnant (and born the same day as Wizard, LOL) took RESERVE CHAMPION in the 2 yr old Foundation Stallion/Gelding Futurity right behind Wizard! He was trained and presented by Michelle of Majestic Farm Training Center. I know him as "Oly" and his registered name is LP Painted Mo-Olympus. I've been told that I was crazy showing two colts that are both the same age and are stallion prospects in the future for us... But it works for me, LOL!!! I don't have many pictures of Oly - mine or professional. But here's one that turned out and think I ordered 3 from Casey McBride.






And then there's MY GIRL!! She is from our breeding program and is developing as I'd hoped and I'm very excited with her. I can't wait to get her in harness - both single (maybe in the show ring - country pleasure driving AND as a pair and multiple - 3 or 4 abreast, unicorn and 4 up). She was born while her dam was standing and eating tied up at her feed bucket in the big barn while I was cleaning out her foaling stall in our carport right outside of our kitchen. I heard Flashi "plop" on the ground as I was moving up to the barn and basically was right there! Flashi - LP Painted FlashNfluff - took RESERVE CHAMPION in the 2 yr old Foundation Mare Futurity with Michelle of Majestic Farm Training Center. Again - I have few pics of her as she left our farm as a 10 month old to go to Michelle in TX and hadn't been home until now. I will be getting some pro pics of her, but here's my pic of her -






Then the judging "flip-flopped",



! All three moved to the bottom of their classes - Wizard took 4th and Oly 6th in the 2 yr old Foundation Stallion class and Flashi 3rd in her 2 yr old Foundation mare class. I'm still "pumped" with how they did - it has been a wild ride for me (I'd never actually done any breed showing - though several of our ponies & horses have done major things in other show venues). Flashi has her 5 wins that count, but is still points short of her HOF. Maybe we will get it next year! Both Oly and Wizard did fantastic over two show seasons with the shows they attended - Wizard has some of his wins. Because of lower entries at Congress, I don't think any of the 3 garnered any points - I'm still learning and I'm not positive on that. I believe that their Futurity wins covered the whole trip to Congress - that remains to be seen.

So, the 3 were loaded into a different trailer than planned on and rode home. Due to the constraints, when we stopped in Dayton OH, they remained tied all night (it was shorter than normal since arrived late and left at a good time in early am). I felt bad, but they did very well - all drinking and eating. There was only one set of screaming by Oly when first loaded, he was the only one cross tied to keep his head in front of him so... we did ok. They were all 3 happy to get their "land legs" back - upon arrival in NC.

I will actually be working with all 3 (Flashi's dam has had some details published off and on in Driving Minis section) to get them started in harness and hope to take them to a couple of Draft Horse functions this fall (October/November) to GROUND drive around the grounds. If jobs pick back up, it is planned that one or more will go out again next year, but right now - ?? I was laid off right after Nationals last year and hadn't returned to work yet (still longer story!) and hubby was changed, after 15 years at this job, from nights which he loves, to days with a large pay cut. Wasn't his choice and I'm hoping that his fuming over the long and crowded daytime driving back and forth doesn't cause him to lose his job right now! His 45 minute drive is now almost 2 hours to go 45 miles and he was ANGRY this morning, so I'm a little concerned.

This too shall pass, LOL.

It was a great Congress for us. I didn't get to see or speak to every one I wanted, but did experience some new classes and events. Got to watch some of the prep needed for the Moderns and LOVED the Modern Roadster class that I watched - think it was Thursday nite. I joined in some of the whooping and hollering - and "round eyed" proclaimed to Brenda that I wanted to DRIVE & DO that class (later I stated I didn't want to own a Modern at this time - but Foundations and Classics have Roadster classes as well!)... Hmmm, someone to make the proper silks in my size - think that's the ez part, tho!

I was saddened to hear of the folk who had health issues that prevented them from attending Congress this year and also of the ones that are having issues now - since returning home from Congress! My heart, and prayers and jingles, goes out to each and every one.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 15, 2013)

Sounds as though you had quite an adventure. Congratulations on the placings of your beautiful horses!


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 17, 2013)

Congratulations Paula! your horses are gorgeous.


----------

